# Washington Nationals - In the DESERT? Yes, no?



## SkyeDawg (Apr 29, 2011)

People are tossing around Spokane. The only things I remember about Spokane was it being a harsh desert environment and I remember the strong smell of pig farms at the place we spent the night...

I'm trying to go for the absolute max 3-4 months and do full holding camp and cleanup crew. I have my own van and gear and gas money. I can make contributions. I'm not a cop or wierdo redneck or sumthin. I'm a guitarist and all around artist. I have travelled this country for many years and been to many rainbow events and gatherings. I have been to a ton of festivals and Dead shows too.

I need somebody to reassure me that this thing isn't going to be in the hot hot desert. If it is, I need to know now so I can change my plans. If I was alone I would go anywhere, but I have an animal and another human being with me who are not prepared for the extreme heat and discomfort of a desert summer.

I will be very disappointed in rainbow if they put this event in a pain-in-the-rear area. Honestly, all that way-too-hardcore woods attitude is not good vibes. The attitude that the old and weak are not welcome is NOT GOOD VIBES. When you place a gathering in a hardcore super hot desert wilderness you're basically saying "The old and the weak are not welcome" and rainbow is supposed to welcome everyone.

Well, that's my say. I'd prefer it if the gathering was farther West in the more moist, temperate mountains where we can stay cool and bathed all summer... I'm not everyone though, and am by no means the most forceful. Chicken Hawk or whatever his name is will probably choose the final location- hahaha. You know I'm just kiddin Hawk's alright- but seriously the desert sucks for gatherings. It's harsh.


----------



## foxtailV (Apr 30, 2011)

his name was little hawk and i heard he died. cool dude he was. :club:os:dont bee a drain bo. that was little hawks words of wisdom. hope west wash is thee local.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 6, 2011)

The location won't be announce for a little while longer.
I have the feeling it will be in the North of Washington.

And Thank You for your views on how the older & weak are often treated.


----------



## Dameon (May 6, 2011)

They don't generally hold nationals in deserts...Just because Spokane is ugly and desert-like doesn't mean you can't go a bit north of it and find forest. If it's north of Spokane, I would think it'd be in Colville National Forest - Colville National Forest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I've also heard they might do the Olympic peninsula, but that's far less likely.


----------



## downhome kid stoney (May 10, 2011)

yeah iam hearing more of it being near olympia, tryin to get ahold of some kids in spokane that have the rainbow house, i really hope its not coleville, we had a reginal there back in august and it turned out to be a parking lot gathering


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 13, 2011)

Hey,
Check out the up date thread I just posted!

Scouting camp started May 8th.

Spring Council will be June 12th -
site will be announced then..

Also not a good idea to post stuff on internet about where the
gather will be / might be before it is announced
by the folks who are doing holding camp.
They need a chance to get in & take the site
before law/forestry service get there !


----------

